# VIA's Ocean will return on August 11 2021



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 9, 2021)

VIA has just announced the _Ocean_ is returning on August 11






VIA RAIL’S OCEAN SERVICE TO GRADUALLY RESUME STARTING AUGUST 11 | VIA Rail







media.viarail.ca


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 9, 2021)

VIA has already said when the Ocean returns it will be a hybrid mix of both Budd and Renaissance equipment. As the Ocean can no longer be turned in Halifax....the F40 Locomotives will be placed back to back and just run around the train to the opposite end at the station. Here's the proposed consist I've seen posted elsewhere:

2 F40s running back to back.
Ren Baggage** (North American coupler on one end)
Ren Accessible Coach
Ren Accessible Sleeper*
Ren Service/Lounge
Ren Diner
Ren Service/Lounge Car
Ren Transition (North American coupler on one end)
Budd Sleepers (up to 5)
Budd Skyline Dome***
Budd Coaches (up to 5)
Budd Baggage**

* A Renaissance Sleeper must be included in each consist as it provides the only Accessible Sleeper Accommodations

**Note the Baggage Car on each end so it will always be next to the Locomotives as the 2nd Engineer in the Cab also handles baggage duties.

*** Skyline Dome – Initially there will be no Dome as VIA has said.....

_'In the current context where VIA Rail offers essential services, dome cars have limited use for the Ocean service and will not be available in order to limit interactions on board the train and ensure the safest travel experience for all. VIA Rail will continue to monitor the evolution of the pandemic closely and will, when conditions permit, review and adjust its service offering."_

As a Dome was shown in the proposed consist I've seen and as noted above VIA will "_review and adjust its service"_........ there is still hope!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 9, 2021)

So the Budd Coaches will be behind the Budd Sleepers, which means Coach Passengers will have to pass thru the Sleepers to reach the Cafe and Diner on the Eastbound Train.

With just 1 Ren Coach, on the reversed Westbound Consist, the Budd Coaches will be on the Front.

I find this curious since the Canadian has the Coaches @ the Front and all Sleepers on the rear, but that's with an All Budd equipped consist.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 9, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> So the Budd Coaches will be behind the Budd Sleepers, which means Coach Passengers will have to pass thru the Sleepers to reach the Cafe and Diner on the Eastbound Train.



It is planned to be a bi-directional consist so time will tell!

And just checking the VIA site .....initially Sleeper passengers will be served all meals in their rooms and a Cart service will be provided to Coach/Economy passengers until social distancing requirements are eased. Perhaps if a Skyline is eventually added....that's where Coach passengers will eat.


----------



## willem (Jul 9, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> [...] Coach Passengers will have to pass thru the Sleepers to reach the Cafe and Diner on the Eastbound Train.


Won't the coach passengers pass through the sleepers on the westbound train? I feel like I'm missing something.

I would be a bit disappointed that there is no railfan window in either direction.

Which is considered better sleeper equipment, Budd or Renaissance?


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 9, 2021)

willem said:


> Won't the coach passengers pass through the sleepers on the westbound train? I feel like I'm missing something.
> 
> I would be a bit disappointed that there is no railfan window in either direction.
> 
> Which is considered better sleeper equipment, Budd or Renaissance?


The way I read it, they can't turn the Ocean anymore in Halifax, so the engines will run around and haul the consist Westward with the Budd Coaches on the Front and the Ren Coach to the rear.( perhaps I'm wrong.?)

And with the Sleeper passengers being served in their Rooms, and cart service for the Coaches, there's no need to pass thru the Sleepers.

I've never been in Ren Sleeper so can't Compare, but the Budd Cars last Forever, and I've sure loved my trips thru the years in them, especially on the Canadian.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 9, 2021)

willem said:


> Won't the coach passengers pass through the sleepers on the westbound train? I feel like I'm missing something.



Did you see my reply directly above your post??

_"Perhaps if a Skyline is eventually added....that's where Coach passengers will eat"_



> I would be a bit disappointed that there is no railfan window in either direction.




I don't think VIA is too concerned about that and I believe a Skyline Dome will eventually be added



> Which is considered better sleeper equipment, Budd or Renaissance?



I prefer the Ren Sleepers. A smooth quiet ride!

But a lot prefer the Budd equipment for that nostalgic streamliner trip!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 9, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> And with the Sleeper passengers being served in their Rooms, and cart service for the Coaches, there's no need to pass thru the Sleepers.



That is only temporary due to social distancing until those requirements are eased.


----------



## railiner (Jul 9, 2021)

Guess this means no 'Park" cars ever again on this train...


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 9, 2021)

railiner said:


> Guess this means no 'Park" cars ever again on this train...



In the new bi-directional arrangement it would have to run backwards directly behind the locomotives in one direction.


----------



## TheMalahat (Jul 10, 2021)

Currently the consist for booking actually has a Park car. But that's likely to change and may in fact be an error. I have three tickets, and they're all for the Park car! No doubt that will become a Chateau though.


----------



## Urban Sky (Jul 10, 2021)

TheMalahat said:


> Currently the consist for booking actually has a Park car. But that's likely to change and may in fact be an error. I have three tickets, and they're all for the Park car! No doubt that will become a Chateau though.


It seems to have been fixed since yesterday, as confirmed elsewhere:

"_Until yesterday, Reservia was offering Renaissance and Park car rooms on the Ocean. The Park rooms have now been removed. It has been known for many months that the train would not have a Park car, owing to the new mode of operation in Halifax, so I don't know why they weren't removed earlier. For now, Ren bedrooms are the only sleeping car space on offer. The Ocean will reportedly have a mixed Ren/Budd consist including Château sleepers, but space on the Châteaux hasn't shown up on Reservia yet (which makes me think VIA hasn't finished updating the info in the reservations system)."_


----------



## jimdex (Jul 10, 2021)

I note that this VIA press release refers to the train as the Ocean. I was under the impression that VIA had removed train names from all of its trains except the Canadian. Does this represent a change in the policy, or did the Ocean always retain its name?


----------



## Urban Sky (Jul 10, 2021)

jimdex said:


> I note that this VIA press release refers to the train as the Ocean. I was under the impression that VIA had removed train names from all of its trains except the Canadian. Does this represent a change in the policy, or did the Ocean always retain its name?


VIA retained the iconic names (with a very similarly stylized logo) of both transcontinental services:








Halifax to Montreal train | VIA Rail


The Halifax to Montreal train makes an overnight journey along the St. Lawrence before crossing the provinces of New Brunswick and Nova Scotia. No other train offers such a variety of travel options.




www.viarail.ca





Edit:
The back sides of December 2008 and May 2009 schedules show that VIA retained the names of its two transcontinental services, while abolishing the names of all other routes:


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 10, 2021)

jimdex said:


> I note that this VIA press release refers to the train as the Ocean. I was under the impression that VIA had removed train names from all of its trains except the Canadian. Does this represent a change in the policy, or did the Ocean always retain its name?



The oldest Named Train in Canada still in use going back to 1904 when first inaugurated by the _Intercolonial Railway_ as the _Ocean Limited_ and on basically the same route it still follows today (or will again shortly  ) For a number of years it also had the distinction of carrying 'Sleeping Cars Only'

https://archives.exporail.org/wp-content/uploads/documents/canadian-rail-536-2010.pdf

All through the pandemic it's been listed (and named) in the VIA Timetable.....just shown as service 'Suspended'


----------



## neroden (Jul 17, 2021)

Still three a week, I presume :-(


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 17, 2021)

neroden said:


> Still three a week, I presume :-(



No.....once a week initially beginning on August 11 westbound from Halifax. All passengers are to remain in their sleeper accommodation or coach seats for the duration of the trip. Sleeper meals will be delivered to your room and there is a cart service in coach.

As covid restrictions ease.....hopefully a Skyline Dome will be added.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 17, 2021)

NS VIA Fan said:


> No.....once a week initially beginning on August 11 westbound from Halifax. All passengers are to remain in their sleeper accommodation or coach seats for the duration of the trip. Sleeper meals will be delivered to your room and there is a cart service in coach.
> 
> As covid restrictions ease.....hopefully a Skyline Dome will be added.


That doesn't sound like fun, I think I would fly before being a Prisioner in my Seat or Room overnight!


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 17, 2021)

Bob Dylan said:


> That doesn't sound like fun, I think I would fly before being a Prisioner in my Seat or Room overnight!



That's the way it is on the Canadian right now also. The Ocean is being run as basic transportation for now but will return to full service as covid restrictions ease. That's when dining will return and hopefully a Skyline is added.


----------



## neroden (Jul 21, 2021)

Once a week? Are there no passenger rail advocates in the Maritimes at all?


----------



## Urban Sky (Jul 22, 2021)

neroden said:


> Once a week? Are there no passenger rail advocates in the Maritimes at all?


Apart from the Churchill train, which operates still at its regular schedule, once-per-week is universally applied across VIA's non-Corridor routes (Skeena was restored in July 2020, the Canadian in December Vancouver-Winnipeg and in May Winnipeg-Toronto, the Ocean follows now in August, whereas all other routes operated without interruption) and it is somewhat in line with Corridor services - operating between 0% (Maple Leaf) and 60% (Quebec-Montreal) of regular service...


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 22, 2021)

neroden said:


> Once a week? Are there no passenger rail advocates in the Maritimes at all?



@neroden....why the 'Sad' reaction to my post above? Things have been pretty good here in the Maritimes throughout the pandemic and Canada as a whole (per capita) has a bit over a third of the number of Covid cases the US has. So I guess it makes sense we ramp back up here in the Maritimes with a third of the trains running too !

A slow and steady approach to reopening and If all continues to go well along with the vaccine uptake.....full service on the Ocean and schedules will probably return this fall.


----------



## west point (Jul 22, 2021)

How many cars? Is once a week carrying more passengers than one on the regular schedule. pre C-19 ?


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jul 22, 2021)

west point said:


> How many cars? Is once a week carrying more passengers than one on the regular schedule. pre C-19 ?



Here's the 'Ocean' consist currently in Halifax as reported on the Atlantic Rails Forum.

6427 F40
6411 F40
7009 Ren Baggage
70230 Ren Accessible Coach
7208 Ren Coach
7516 Ren Sleeper
7507 Ren Sleeper
7506 Ren Sleeper
79526 Ren Accessible Sleeper
7314 Ren Service/Lounge Car
7401 Ren Diner
7303 Ren Service/Lounge Car
7601 Ren Transition Car
8124 Budd Coach
8118 Budd Coach
Chateau Radisson Budd Sleeper
8618 Budd Baggage Car

This will be the first westbound run on August 11th and is a bi-directional, hybrid mix of Budd and Renaissance equipment including 4 Coaches and 5 Sleepers. Initially there won't be any access to the Diner or Lounge cars as meals will be served in your room or a trolley-cart service in coaches.

Right now it's 'basic transportation' but as Covid restrictions ease I'm sure additional cars will be added. A typical pre-covid summer Ocean had 5 Coaches and 8 or 9 sleepers.


----------



## Bostontoallpoints (Aug 3, 2021)

VIA's Ocean to resume once-weekly round trips in August - Trains


MONTREAL — VIA Rail Canada says it is relaunching its last suspended route on Wednesday, Aug. 11, when the formerly triweekly Ocean departs Halifax, Nova Scotia, for Montreal for the first time since March 2020. The overnighter’s first eastbound return is set for Sunday, August 15. Service is...




www.trains.com





Good info here on the Ocean.


----------



## WWW (Aug 3, 2021)

NS VIA Fan said:


> VIA has already said when the Ocean returns it will be a hybrid mix of both Budd and Renaissance equipment. *As the Ocean can no longer be turned in Halifax...*



How was the consist turned before ?

Looks like a loop through the adjacent Container dock facility as near as I can see map LINK:
With the shipping by Containers on the rise no doubt the ship yard cut off this feature.

Google Maps 

Other than that what did or would they do to orientate the consist. ?

I have cruised on 4 occasions porting at Halifax and looking out my balcony could see the correct consist front to rear.
Two locomotives and 15-20 cars of various configuration and then end car a round tail park skyline dome car ?
Even walked down to the station to look at the train but was told - no can do - not permitted on platform so the best
observation point was my cabin on the ship.

What a dream to travel the entire trip coast to coast !


----------



## jiml (Aug 3, 2021)

WWW said:


> How was the consist turned before ?
> 
> Looks like a loop through the adjacent Container dock facility as near as I can see map LINK:
> With the shipping by Containers on the rise no doubt the ship yard cut off this feature.
> ...


There was a loop around the container port that was sacrificed for more capacity. The alternative was a pretty long backup move to the nearest wye. @NS VIA Fan can give a lot more details. This is a shot of the consist parked in the station from the adjacent hotel parking lot and one can get a wider angle from the sidewalk near the harbor.



(edit to add picture)


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Aug 3, 2021)

WWW said:


> How was the consist turned before ?
> 
> Looks like a loop through the adjacent Container dock facility as near as I can see map LINK:
> With the shipping by Containers on the rise no doubt the ship yard cut off this feature.
> ...




Nothing......just run it around the loop and it was properly orientated to depart west the next day. Here's the Ocean coming through the containers on the loop track.......then backing down into the station.








Here's a long Ren Ocean in the Halifax Station (just below Tim Horton's!)


----------



## Bonser (Aug 3, 2021)

NS VIA Fan said:


> VIA has already said when the Ocean returns it will be a hybrid mix of both Budd and Renaissance equipment. As the Ocean can no longer be turned in Halifax....the F40 Locomotives will be placed back to back and just run around the train to the opposite end at the station. Here's the proposed consist I've seen posted elsewhere:
> 
> 2 F40s running back to back.
> Ren Baggage** (North American coupler on one end)
> ...


So I suppose there will no longer be a Park car in the consist? Sleeping in that car - I believe bedroom 1 where there where 2 comfortable beds on the floor - was the best I've ever had anywhere. And the lounge and dome were great.


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Aug 3, 2021)

Tom Booth said:


> So I suppose there will no longer be a Park car in the consist?...................



This is no Park Car. (see my post #24 above for the consist) But there is hope a Skyline Dome will be added when covid restrictions ease.


----------

